# Spirit 2019



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Halloween Rules by Bounce Patrol???????


----------



## ProphetLukiah (Oct 3, 2019)

Unfortunately that is not the one Bobby2003. The song I am looking for is hip hop sounding with kids singing the chorus. I never did hear back from Spirit Halloween either.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Mr. Nightmare City Halloween found your song: YouTube WKID Trick or Treat A Halloween Tale! Enjoy!


----------



## ProphetLukiah (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh my God! That is it! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! That was a hard one. I can't find an official version of it anywhere. With a little research I believe it was recorded at Seacrest Studios in Cincinnati, OH. WKID is the in-house radio and tv station at the children's hospital. I could be way off, but that is the only conclusion I could reach. I would love to own a digital copy of that song.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's a 320 MP3 I made from the video: https://www.4shared.com/mp3/IGLY1U4Sea/WKID_Trick_or_Treat_A_Hallowee.html


----------

